# Purdy putty knife rusting



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, when i peel the sticker out from the knife, it get rusted, anyone knows what to do to avoid from that?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Penetrol. Its like thin layer of rubber when it dries. You'll need to clean the edge sharp again after you apply it.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Jack, do i need to use penetrol after i peel the sticker or after it get rusting?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

sha0546 said:


> Thanks Jack, do i need to use penetrol after i peel the sticker or after it get rusting?


Can be applied either way. It will prevent it from rusting. Just clean it up first and try to get visible rust off. Penetrol can be applied with a brush to anything you want to prevent rust. I applied it to bolts on that lawn mower in the photo and a tractor. Also put it on a vice. 

Best to apply to a new 5-in-1 then wipe the sharp edge clean. I recently applied a thin layer to the inside of a rusty seat valve on a Graco airless gun.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok thanks i am going to try it, first with the one that already rusted...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

At about 6 bucks for one, I don't think I'd put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> At about 6 bucks for one, I don't think I'd put a lot of thought into it.


Unless I was walking in a dark alley one night and ran into_ you_. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I got myself a 6" stainless steel dry wall knife for use as a trim guide from Lowes 












I do not remember if there were smaller S.S. putty knives.

BUT, a quick search turned up this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-stainless-steel-putty-knife-set-94325.html

You can coat a carbon steel blade with anything you like, but is will wear off and then rust. Stainless steel needs no coating. I love my stainless steel trim guide (especially considering how many times it gets wet and/or is stored with damp rags etc). Worth every penny.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i spray my spackle blades down with WD-40 when im done with them ......does the trick without goin overboard


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Stainless tools resist oxidation.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I just let my putty knives rust.
They get real short anyhow..so it's kind of a race between the rust and the length to the trash can.

(Using it enough times w/a hammer to knock something loose, usually comes up from the back of the pack to win)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> At about 6 bucks for one, I don't think I'd put a lot of thought into it.


I was thinking the same thing, but couldnt resist clicking the thread :jester:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Spray with lacquer. 2 part epoxy is even better


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Get X-treme from DE paint and you wont buy anything else. That's one of the rugged and smoothest tool I've ever use. The price is almost as same as any other brand. While you in there get a new 3M safety glasses too. It's so lite you hardy feel you wearing it.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe we can try the new Hyde putty knife, looks good, but it comes with a sticker as well:tongue_smilie:






















http://decomagazine.org/blog/2010/0...th-a-profitable-new-retail-category-solution/


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The idiots should stop putting stickers on the blade.


----------

